
Remove the GNU marker from nano's name - ognyankulev
http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/nano.git/commit/?id=3e5fcec76c12b45a5dd12cb731e160c8e8fb1e0c
======
ognyankulev
via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4p9n7e/as_of_nano_26...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4p9n7e/as_of_nano_260_its_no_longer_a_gnu_project/)

~~~
gus_massa
Your link is specially interesting because it has a discussion about the
reason of the change in the name.

